# help with a recipe cooking soon!!



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

help!
i have decided to cook a fish pie (left it til the last minute -as you do.)  
i was thinking of the one with mash on top,
i have a pack of white fish, prawns mussles and squid rings ,whipping  cream  
loadsa herbs -can i make it using these bits if so how   if not ill have fajitas instead he he


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi emmylou -

My fish pie uses whatever fish ( cod, haddock & Salmon mostly)

poach the filsh in a little milk and a knob of marg/butter add herbs etc,
cook Potoatoes for mashing, when done, mis the two together in a pyrex dish, sprinkle with cheese or breadcrumbs or leave just forked, put back in the oven until a nice golden top  
serve.

Works for  me 

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi

I have used this receipe before

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/creamyfishpie_82361.shtml

/links


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

fry some onion, add the fish/seafood & cook for 2-3 mins, add milk then cook on low heat for 20 mins or so. Season & then add cornflour mixed with cold milk, you can add herbs or cheese at the same time as well. Keep stirring while it thickens then put in a dish & top with mashed tatties!


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

yummy! all sound sgreat thanks ladie s,i gave it a go and it turned out great..the only thing i did wrong was to asdd english mustard and not french ..kinda took the taste of the fish away ..doh!! xx


----------

